# Island lk range in Sept some weekend



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I want to get out to Island lake range some weekend in Sept to shoot an Encore muzzle loader I got in January & haven't shot yet.
I also had my first deer rifle repaired a Ruger 44 carbine & need to check it out.
Just wondering if anybody else wants to get out & do some sighting in before the "just before deer season crowd" hits the range.
Anybody intested ?
Which weekend ?

Wally


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

I'm out of town on Labor day weekend but any weekend after that is open for me.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

Labor Day itself is out for me. As is the following weekend. The others don't look too bad depending on what time.

Hmmm, I think I'm gonna have to bring the mountain bike and get in a couple laps while I'm there. The MS Biathalon perhaps?


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Ron L said:


> I think I'm gonna have to bring the mountain bike and get in a couple laps while I'm there. The MS Biathalon perhaps?


You're on! I guess I'll just have to outgun ya as I know I'l probably get spanked on the riding leg of a biathalon.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

Rupestris said:


> You're on! I guess I'll just have to outgun ya as I know I'l probably get spanked on the riding leg of a biathalon.


Maybe, but what I lack in accuracy, I make up for in volume. :lol:


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Don't mountain bike myself guys but looks like the weekend of the 18th/19th will be best for me.
Either day doesn't matter.
How does it work for you ?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

But they only have a 100yd range at Island Lake. They do have a swee sporting clays course though.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

Island Lake has 25, 50, and 100 yard ranges, trap and skeet, and sporting clays. Unfortunately, the longest range is 100, tho I wouldn't necessarily need anything further than that.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Well it looks as tho Sunday the 19th is out for me. Something has come up so Saturday is the only day I can be there.
Hows 10:00 AM Saturday at the rifle range sound?


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Sunday would have been better but I have to kick in to a higher gear and Saturday at 10am it is.
Woundn't want to miss out on meeting some other M-S ers.
See ya there 

Wally


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

10am
I'll be wearing my green & gray Bond Falls hat


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

i was there 2 weeks ago and they said we would have to start bringing our own targets and they do not supply staple guns anymore. if i dont have to work i will be there. 10 am.  cant miss me. lol


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

POLARBEAR said:


> cant miss me. lol


 Hmmmm, let's see. I'll guess you're the big white hairy 800 pounder, right?  

(memo to self - file front sight off rifle before going shooting tomorrow :lol: )


----------

